# The best songs in Animal Crossing



## Cheren (Dec 16, 2016)

What's the best song in any Animal Crossing game and why is it Resetti's theme?


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 16, 2016)

So many from the GCN version just bring me memories. I think the main theme song is the one that sticks with me most.

The one I love a lot though is the New Leaf 1 am theme.


----------



## Whinterrr (Dec 16, 2016)

If we're talking about the ost, then I really like the Nighttime music when it's snowing/raining, also the main them from gamecube and the movie. K.K. slider songs I love are K.K. Bossa(Which played in the movie) and Go K.K. Rider x3

I love the snow/rain in ac though it feels great to play with that music playing x3


----------



## erikaflower (Dec 16, 2016)

Stale Cupcakes


----------



## Cheren (Dec 16, 2016)

erikaflower said:


> Stale Cupcakes



Okay, I can agree with that.


----------



## Zireael (Dec 17, 2016)

Regarding NL, Brewster's Caf? is one of my favourites. I love that building so much, it's so homely and relaxing. But 1am is definitely one of the best hourly themes imo, along with 8pm and 5pm. I kind of like the music in Kicks too.

I also really liked the upbeat version of 2am from Wild World that was used in Smash Bros. Brawl. Reminds me of sparring with my friends when I played that game somewhat seriously, good times.


----------



## hamster (Dec 17, 2016)

k.k. lament & steep hill. & the 4am track is gooood


----------



## ali.di.magix (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm also on the Stale Cupcakes train  I love that song, as well as Bubblegum K.K. 
It's a classic really, how could you not like it?

Resetti's theme and the 12 AM music from New Leaf are my other top favourites. I also kinda like Shampoodle's music too.


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Dec 17, 2016)

This is my opinion:

Hourly themes
1: 4PM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
2: 7AM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
3: 8AM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
4: 2AM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
5: 11AM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
6: 5PM from Animal Crossing: New Leaf
7: 4PM from Animal Crossing: Wild World (also appeared in the movie as Margie's Cherry Pie)
8: 5PM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
9: 1PM from Animal Crossing (GCN)
10: 12PM from Animal Crossing (GCN)

Building themes
1: The Roost from Animal Crossing: The Movie
2: Able Sisters from Animal Crossing: The Movie (it's actually slightly different than Wild World's/City Folk's/New Leaf's)
3: Able Sisters from Animal Crossing (GCN)
4: Nook's Cranny from Animal Crossing (GCN)
5: Shampoodle from Animal Crossing: Wild World, City Folk and New Leaf (was it even in Wild World?)
6: Town Hall from Animal Crossing: The Movie
7: Town Hall (day) from Animal Crossing: Wild World and City Folk
8: Re-Tail from Animal Crossing: New Leaf
9: The Museum from Animal Crossing: The Movie
10: The Museum from Animal Crossing (GCN)

K.K. songs
1: K.K. House
2: Forest Life
3: K.K. Swing
4: K.K. Condor
5: K.K. Island
6: K.K. Technopop
7: K.K. Metal
8: Rockin' K.K.
9: K.K. Country
10: K.K. Ragtime

Other themes
1: Mr Resetti from the Animal Crossing video game series (I liked the movie rendition of Resetti's theme but not as much)
2: Title screen from Animal Crossing: Wild World 
3: Title screen from Doubutsu no Mori e+/Animal Forest e+
4: The Island from Animal Crossing (GCN)
5: Tortimer Island (day) from Animal Crossing: New Leaf
6: Title screen from Animal Crossing (GCN) 
7: Title screen from Animal Crossing: New Leaf
8: Loading theme (main theme) from Animal Crossing (GCN)
9: Saving theme from Animal Crossing (GCN)
10: Train ride from Animal Crossing (GCN)

Sorry for the long list. I think that the GameCube games have the best music in my opinion. They were so upbeat and had a jungle-esque vibe that really made you feel like you were in a forest unlike New Leaf where the music is so calm and is nothing like the original games' music (except for 5PM). The movie also had some really good renditions of music from Wild World, especially The Roost which was made longer and more instrumentalised. It's really hard to choose which songs go where because they are all great.


----------



## GreenLeaf (Dec 17, 2016)

new leaf: 

7 pm
11 pm
1 am
2 am
4 am

 slow version of the emporium theme
 dreamsuite theme

ac 

main theme

8 am
2 am
8 pm
11 pm
2 pm

ww 

main theme


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 18, 2016)

The 1am theme in New Leaf fills and calms my soul. I love it.


----------



## Mars Adept (Dec 19, 2016)

I like the Happy Room Academy theme from City Folk. Also, all four city themes are catchy.

On a side note, one of my favorite GCN hourly themes is 6AM.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 27, 2016)

I love the music in Kicks.


----------



## xara (Dec 27, 2016)

i like the 8pm theme; it's pretty soothing, honestly


----------



## Lovebuggyxo (Jan 2, 2017)

Forest life <3


----------



## RedPanda (Jan 4, 2017)

Like a lot of other folks, I'm a big fan of Stale Cupcakes.  Also some of K.K. Slider's acoustic versions are really pretty and haunting.  I also *adore* the closing music for the emporium. It's a bit melancholy; I love it so much I'll occasionally go in just to listen to it for a bit.

I love the town music when it's snowing out; some of the morning music is too busy (I really don't like the smooth jazz feel of the 8am music especially) but when it's snowing it's much nicer. I really like the night music on the island - so chill. I can fish and beetle hunt for ages to that jam, lol.

I also like the 7pm music and the 1am music.


----------



## Eudial (Jan 5, 2017)

K.K. Jazz, the snowy BGM and all the night time BGM.


----------



## RoverIsReallyCute (Jan 5, 2017)

1. DJ K.K.

2. DJ K.K radio version

3. KK Rider/The Smashville song as what I used to call it.

4. Desert Island Explorer's ingame music.


4.  Timmy and Tommy's theme

5. K.K. Hypno

6. 10 PM

7. 7 AM

8.  K K Bubblegum

9. K.K Hypno Radio Edition

10. Dreamsuite


----------



## AudreyTate (Jan 7, 2017)

I like snow/rain in AC.


----------



## metzouya (Jan 10, 2017)

K.K Jazz tv show version
K.K Disco and Forest Life <3


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 10, 2017)

K.K. Dirge! I also like 4 am and 5 am even though they really creep me out at the same time. And I love the entire WW soundtrack.


----------

